

The Programming Book Graveyard - edw519
http://blog.slickedit.com/?p=236

======
jsj1971
I’m a bit of a pack rat… I have a hard time getting rid of anything I think I
might possibly need in the future, and that’s especially true of computer
books and magazines. Once upon a time, there was no internet… a sad fact that
makes me feel older than my parents who can remember a time without TV. There
was no Googling MSDN, no easy access to message boards, no coding sample web
sites. Back then all you had was paper and ink, and you learned what you
needed to learn by going to the bookstore and picking up the latest
programming book on that subject. And we liked it!

